# tropische Seerose im Speisfass



## Teichforum.info (24. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte nächstes Jahr eine `Panama Pacific` in ein Speisfass pflanzen. Das Speisfass soll auf der Terrasse in voller Sonne stehen. 

Für das Speisfass habe ich mich entschieden, weil es Preisgünstiger ist als andere Kübel in der Größe, leider gefällt mir ein schwarzes Speisfass nicht. 
Weiß jemand wie man das Fass verschönern kann ?

Kann man eine trop. Seerose alleine in ein Fass pflanzen oder muss man auch Sauerstoffpflanzen oder andere Pflanzen dazu setzen?


Gruß 
Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

ich habe um Speisfässer schon Schilfmatten herumgewickelt und dann in der Höhe passend zugeschnitten. Wenn man das Fass nicht viel bewegen muss, dann hält die Schilfmatte ziemlich lange.

Ein Speisfass ist viel zu klein um darin ein stabiles Ökosystem etablieren zu können. Die Temperaturen schwanken extrem, und das innert weniger Stunden. Von daher kannst Du auf sauerstoffspendende Pflanzen etc. verzichten - sie hätten bei diesen Lebensbedingungen kaum Chancen regulierend zu wirken.

Beipflanzen in einem Speisfass sind entweder dekorativ, oder sie sollen überschüssige Nährstoffe aufnehmen um starkes Algenwachstum zu verhindern. Nach meiner Erfahrung übernehmen diese Aufgabe am besten die tropischen Myrriophyllumarten.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Okt. 2004)

Was ist ein Speisfass? 

schwarze Plastikeimer kann man auch mit wetterfester, wasserlöslicher Akrylfarbe in einem Farbton der einem gefällt bemalen, oder man kann im Baumarkt so Rundhölzer oder Halbrundhölzer die mit Draht verbunden sind kaufen und diese rund um den Eimer stellen. Diese Lösung hat auch den Vorteil, dass das Holz isolierend und ausgleichen wirkt.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,

'Speisfass' ist der norddeutsche Begriff für 'Mörtelkübel'.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

die Farbe würde auf glatten Plastik nicht lange halten, da sie wieder abblättert. Es sei denn man rauht den Kübel vorher auf, das ist mir aber bei der größe zuviel arbeit.
Schilfmatten oder Hölzer drumherum wickeln ist eine super Idee, werde ich wohl so machen.

@Werner bei dir im Onlineshop steht, dass man Trop. Seerosen bis zum 15. April 2003 vorbestellen sollte. Ich nehme an, dass ist ein altes Datum, wann sollte man die Besellung im nächsten Jahr fertig haben ?


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Christian M.

Du kannst den Kübel mit Spezieller  Kunststofffarbe in jeden Ton streichen
den du möchtest, und die Farbe hält ewig und immer ohne große Vorarbeiten.

Gruß

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2004)

Holz oder Schilfmatten finde ich besser, einfach wegen der Isolierung. Denn wenn die Sonne direkt auf den schwarzen Plastik scheint wird es im Topf schnell einmal sehr heiss.
Ich hatte meine __ Lotos während des Sommers vorübergehend in so einem 95 l Mörtelkübel und an sonnigen Tagen war das Wasser 35°-40°, da musste ich jeweils kaltes Wasser zugiessen.
Die Akrylbastelfarbe hält jahrelang auf jedem sauberen, trockenen Untergrund. Ich habe sogar einen aussen glasierten Tontopf übermalt, und die braunen Plastikuntersetzer, weil es vor Jahren noch keine blauen gab.

Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,

ich war letzte Woche im Baumarkt, dort habe ich auch mal nach Spesfässer geguckt und festgestellt, dass es dort nur Speisfässer mit 90 l Fassungsvermögen gibt. Das Problem ist, dass sie nur 35 cm hoch sind und wahrscheinlich zu niedrig für Panama Pacific, da sie ja noch in einen Topf gepflanzt werden muß. Wieviel cm Wasser sollte bei der Panama Pacific zwischen Topf und Wasseroberfläche liegen ?
Wenn es für die Panama Pacific nicht ausreichen sollte, reicht  es für die __ Royal Purple und ist diese auch so leicht zu Überwintern ?
Oder weiß jemand von euch wo ich einen größeren Kübel bekomme ?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

im Normalfall reichen für trop. Seerosen 15-20 cm Wasserstand über dem Austrieb vollkommen aus. Du kannst bei einer Gesamthöhe von 35 cm also einen Topf mit 15-20cm Höhe verwenden, sodass der Seerose dann noch 15cm Wasserstand zur Verfügung stehen, das müsste eigentlich genügen.

Ich halte meine trop. Seerosen bei einem Wasserstand von nur 10cm und sie wachsen ausgezeichnet. Als Kulturgefäße verwende ich (aus Pflatzgründen) ausschließlich 2-L Töpfe. Das ist eigentlich viel zu klein, funktioniert bei guter Düngung aber problemlos. Für mich hat das ganze auch den Vorteil, dass die Pflanzen kleiner bleiben, sodass es mir möglich ist mehrere Sorten auf engstem Raum zu kultivieren, auch lassen sich Pflanzen in so kleinen Töpfen gegen Ende des Sommers leichter aushungern, um die Pflanze dazu zu bringen, einzuziehen und eine Knolle zu bilden.

Bei mir wachsen auf diese Weise u. a.

King of Siam
Foxfire
x daubenyana
Islamorada
__ Director George T. Moore
Tina
Patricia
August Koch

Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Christian,
ich habe bis zum Sommer, als ich mir mein 50cm tiefes Seerosenbecken gebaut habem auch meine Seerosen ziemlich flach gehalten..
Ich hatte auch Speißfässer und dann die Seerosen in Containern von 18x18cm

Man kann die Seerosen sogar in 9er Containern zum blühen bringen.. wichtig ist nur die Düngung und entsprechende Licht und Temperaturverhältnisse..

Allgemein kann  man sagen dass __ tropische Seerosen besser flach als zu tief stehen, zumindestens ist es meine Erfahrung.

ps: anbei mal ein Bild von meinem Becken..da blüht gerade die August Koch...


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir die "__ Director George T. Moore" nur wärmstens ans Herz legen. Ihre Farbe ist einfach nur ... unglaublich.

Von der Tiefe her standen die "...Moore" und die "__ Royal Purple" sehr flach - sie haben enorm geblüht und fühlten sich augenscheinlich überaus wohl. Kindel der x daubenyana haben sich letzten Winter wohl von allein auf volle Wassertiefe (110 cm) gerettet. Sie haben sich dennoch erstaunlich entwickelt - wenn auch sehr spät im Jahr. Ganz so kritisch schein die Tiefe also zumindest bei einigen Arten nicht zu sein.

Man darf sich übrigens nicht an den Jungpflanzen orientieren: Ausgewachsene __ tropische Seerosen - auch in flachem Wasser - erreichen eine enorme Grösse. Permanente Temperaturen deutlich über 30° scheinen sie aber weniger zu schätzen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für die Antworten.
Die Panama Pacific habe ich mir ausgesucht, weil ich noch keine Erfahrung mit trop. Seerosen habe und da P. Pacific eine Sorte sein soll die sehr Pflegeleicht und leicht zu Überwintern ist probiere ich diese erstmal aus, wer weiß vielleicht werden es, wenn es gut klappt in den nächsten Jahren mehr.
Ist die "__ Director George T. Moore" auch leicht ohne Gewächshaus/Wintergarten zu halten und zu Überwintern ?

Was bedeuten eigentlich Points und Donate, die links angezeigt werden ? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

nach meinem Kenntnisstand wünscht die N. '__ Director George T. Moore' etwas höhere Wassertemperaturen. An einen wirklichen Erfolg im Freiland glaube ich bei dieser Sorte daher nicht. (Letzten Sommer mal ausgenommen   )

Für eine Freilandkultur würden sich folgende Arten anbieten:

N. x daubenyana
N. nouchalii


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,

'Tina' hat es 2004 im Freiland auch geschafft, allerdings alles andere als üppig. 'August Koch' habe ich 2004 nicht im Freiland probiert, aber sie gehört auch zu den robustesten Sorten.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Nov. 2004)

Hallo StefanS,

letzte Woche war ich in Nizza und Umgebung, das Wetter war sommerlich warm und ich war verblüfft, was da alles noch in den Gärten wächst und blüht. Ich war da auch schon vor Jahren, aber eher im Frühling und irgenwie fiel mir damals gar nicht auf, wie klimatisch begünstigt diese Gegend ist.

Bei uns ist es jetzt immer so zwischen 5° und 10° über Null.

Auf der Landkarte habe ich festgestellt, dass Toulouse sogar noch etwas südlicher als Nizza liegt. Ist dort wo du wohnst das Klima so ähnlich wie in Nizza? 

Da du deine tropischen Seerosen im Teich belassen kannst, nehme ich das fast an. Wie tief sinkt denn die Wassertemperatur in deinem Teich in den kältesten Monaten? Friert es eventuell auch mal zu? Nimmst du sie im Frühjahr heraus und topfst sie neu ein? 

Meine Seerosen, obwohl schon längst im Winterquartier, machen dieses Jahr keinerlei Anstalten einzuziehen, sie treiben ständig neue Blätter, die dann über dem Wasser stehen und vertrocknen bevor sie sich ausrollen. Die letzten Jahre haben sie immer aufgehört zu wachsen, wenn ich sie in das kleine Becken im Gewächshaus stellte.

Jetzt habe ich sie schon seit so vielen Jahren und jedes Jahr sieht die Situation anders aus.

Grüsse
Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,

wir haben hier schon ein etwas merkwürdiges Klima.  Keine Wettervorhersage funktioniert so, wie sie soll - meine Wetterstation zeigt ziemlich genau das an, was auch die diversen Wettervorhersagen prognostizieren. Und das trifft in mehr als 60 % aller Fälle nicht zu. Scheint an der Nähe der Berge zu liegen.

Im Sommer ist es hier sicher erheblich wärmer als in Nizza. Toulouse prügelt sich immer mit um den zweifelhaften Ruf des wärmsten Ortes in Frankreich. Im Winter fehlt uns jedoch das Mittelmeer als Wärmespeicher. Im Ausnahmewinter 2001/2002 waren es hier drei Wochen lang unter -15 Grad; da geht alles zu Bruch. Zuvor war es letztmals wohl 1984 so kalt. Ein "normaler" Winter wie dieser schleppt sich mit Tagestemperaturen von 10 bis 15 Grad durch, nachts hängt es davon ab: Entweder, die Temperaturen sinken nur gemächlich bei bedecktem Himmel auf 5 bis 10 Grad, oder es wird bei wolkenlosem Himmel knapp unter dem Gefrierpunkt.  Nur in dem oben genannten Ausnahmewinter ist der Teich zugefroren (allerdings alles andere auch), normalerweise verhindern das Tagestemperaturen über 0:

Meine tropischen Seerosen habe ich bisher immer herausgenommen und in meinem kalten Gewächshaus bei minimal 5 Grad(Lufttemperatur, stundenweise) überwintert. Klappte auch bisher wunderbar. Nur im vergangenen Jahr habe ich sie alle ermordet. In der Annahme, dass die Fröste vorbei seien, habe ich den Frostwächter incl. Bodenheizung abgeschaltet... Man kann aber mein freudiges Erstaunen nachvollziehen, als ich feststellte, dass Kindel einer x daubenyana im tiefen Teichwasser ohne jeden Schutz überlebt haben. 

Ich habe mir also neue __ tropische Seerosen bei Werner beschafft. Diesmal werden sie nicht warm im Kübel, sondern dunkel und kühl im Einweckglas im Weinkeller überwintert. 9 bis 13 Grad. Mal sehen, ob das wirklich die erfolgversprechendere Methode ist. Ich bin kein Spezialist. Aber ich habe genau dieselben Probleme wie Du: Die Pflanzen wollen und wollen sich nicht in Winterruhe begeben, so dass es für den Kübel zu kalt und für  eine Knollenüberwinterung vielleicht zu warm ist.. Mal schauen, vielleicht wird es ja diesmal etwas..

Nachstehend meine Wassertemperatur in ca. 40 cm Tiefe seit Ende Oktober: Für tropische Seerosen eindeutig zu kalt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
bei deinen Seerosen könnte es sein, dass sie garkeine Knollen gebildet haben?

Meine Knollen sind schon seit  einem Monat oderso im Keller. bis auf eine Josephine, die dümpelt in nem gefäß mit Wasser, die ist auch noch nicht eingezogen.. aber gut dass ich notfalls noch 2 weitere Knollen von ihr habe...
Allgemein, war diesen Sommer eher "Knollenbildwetter" als was anderes.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Namensvetter,

hier lese ich von Dir eigentlich erstmals, dass auch Du davon ausgehst, dass es unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu einer Knollenbildung gar nicht erst kommt. Deine Meinungsäusserungen (auch im neuen Forum) muss man im günstigsten Falle als widersprüchlich bezeichnen. Habe ich mich nicht im zweiten Teichforum genau dahingehend geäussert, dass ich nur wenig Knollenbildung feststellen kann - m.E. unzureichend ? Bisher hast Du immer nur stereotyp die kühle, dunkle Überwinterung empfohlen, nicht ein Wort darüber, dass es für eine Knollenbildung eventuell nicht reichen könnte ? Und genau da hatte ich meine Fragezeichen gesetzt !  Auf meine Bedenken ist von Dir allerdings nichts mehr gekommen. 

Ich halte so etwas für gelinde gesagt zweifelhaft - ich persönlich kann auf derartige "Beratung" auch verzichten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Weil ich mir schon meine eigenen Gedanken gemacht habe, habe ich den "Drucktest" durchgeführt. Es scheinen sich ausreichend Knollen im Herbst gebildet zu haben. Mein Problem bestand eher darin, dass die Pflanzen nicht mit den immer neuen Austrieben aufzuhören scheinen - bis es dann zu spät ist. Im Glas befürchte ich Fäulnis und Schimmel.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Nov. 2004)

@ StefanS

Hallo,

also es ist nach meinen Erfahrungen schon möglich, trop. Seerosen durch den Winter zu bringen, ohne eine völlige Ruhepause einzuleiten. Die Pflanzen überwintern dann mit Laub in kühlerem Wasser, blühen dabei allerdings nicht bis kaum, da ja auch das Wachstum langsamer ist, bzw. zum Stillstand kommt. Wichtig ist dabei nur das ausreichend Licht zur Verfügung steht (Gewächshaus, evtl. mit Zusatzbeleuchtung). Eine dunkle Überwinterung von nicht eingezogenen Pflanzen ist nicht möglich. Ich müsste einmal eine Sorte so überwintern und es hat prima funtioniert.

Ein befreundeter Wasserpflanzengärtner überwintert auf diese Methode seine trop. Seerosen und es klappt bei ihm hervorragend. Wenn man bei ihm im Fj. zu Besuch ist, stehen die blauen Seerosen bereits kräftig in Blüten (ab April).

Auch er hat schon N. x daubenyana erfolgreich bei lediglich 5-8°C Wassertemp. überwintert. Eher unfreiwillig, er hat einige Pflanzen im Herbst in den unbeheitzten Gewächhäusern einfach vergessen und im Fj. entwickelten sich aus den verbliebenen Knollen wieder neue Pflanzen.


Ich selber "zwinge" meine trop. Seerosen einfach zur Knollenbildung (bis auf die oben erwähnte Ausnahme), indem ich sie lediglich in 2L-Töpfen halte und ab August nicht mehr dünge. Bis ende Sept. haben dann alle Pflanzen das Wachstum eingestellt und die Blätter abgeworfen. Anschließend nehme ich dann die Knollen auf der Erde und säubere sie gründlich. Überwintert wird dann bei ca. 12-15°C in leicht feuchtem Sand.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Stefan S,

Ich habe noch nie gesagt, dass es immer zu Knolenbildung kommt!

Knollen bilden sich meiner Erfahrung nach, wnen man nicht düngt und man sie mager in kleinen Töpfen hält. So produziere ich Knollen.

Ich hatte diesen Herbst den Fall, dass sich bei einer Josephine doch noch eine Knolle gebildet hat, das war Glück, muss aber nicht immer sein... 


Die Kühle Dunkle Überwinterund wüsste ich nicht, dass ich die empfohlen habe, da ich weiss, dass eine Seerose ohne Knolle das nur sehr sehr schlecht übersteht, wenn überhaupt..
Dagegen die Knollen überstehen das so sehr gut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Dez. 2004)

* tropische Seerosen überwintern*

Hallo an alle drei Stefans,

ich bin auch kein Experte sondern ein Experimentierer.

1997 kaufte ich in Thailand drei Seerosen, eine dunkelblaue eine fuchsiafarbige und eine hellviolette. Sie waren in schwarzen 2-3 l Plastiktöpfen ohne Löcher und in denen stehen zwei noch heute, denn die fuchsiafabige habe ich mit einem Mückenlarvengift abgemukst, die beiden anderen haben die Rosskur übestanden. 

Ich habe sie immer in einem kalten Gewächshaus (5°) mit Frostwächter in einem Mörtelkübel bei 22° Wassertemperatur ohne Zusatzlicht überwintert. Im Frühjahr habe ich dann jeweils mit etwas Sand-Lehmgemisch aufgefüllt und 4 Düngekegel dazugesteckt. Und wenn das Wasser im Gartenbecken ca 20° war kamen sie ins Freie. Bis letzes Jahr habe ich sie demnach wie andere tropische oder subtropische Pflanzen behandelt, die im Winter einfach einen wärmeren Standort brauchen. Da ich keinen Platz für mehr als 4-5 Seerosen habe, möchte ich sie auch nicht vermehren.

In diesem Sommer habe ich mir bei Werner "King of Siam" und "N. immutabilis" dazugekauft. Der King ist kräftig gewachsen, hat aber noch nicht geblüht und die Immutabilis serbelt in meinem Schlafzimmer so vor sich hin.

Im letzten Jahr habe ich angefange mich näher mit den tropischen Seerosen zu beschäftigen und mich im Internet schlau gemacht und seither mache ich mir wegen der Ueberwinterung Sorgen. Offensichtlich ist meine methode riskant. Dass sie Knollen bilden, weiss ich also erst seit dem letzten Jahr, vorher habe ich nie welche gesucht und daher auch keine gefunden. Die Knollen dienen aber offensichtlich in erster Linie der Vermehrung. Wenn ich meine Seerosen aus dem Topf nehme, dann habe ich einen dichten Wurzelballen und neben dem Haupttrieb der sehr kräftig ist, sind jeweils kleine Pflänzchen. Ich habe die auch schon abgenommen, grossgezogen und an Freunde verschenkt, aber diese kleinen Pflanzen brauchen fast zwei Saisons bis sie blühen.

So wie bisher überwintert, habe ich im Frühjahr ziemlich grosse kräftige Pflanzen.

Bis jetzt habe ich kein Zusatzlicht verwendet, könnte aber eines installieren. Was verwendet ihr?

Bei StefanBaldauf hat mich der 1. Absatz etwas verwirrt. Vor allem der letzte Satz: Ich müsste.... prima geklappt.
Im Prinzip halte ich die Seerosen so ähnlich wie du, in kleinen Behältern.

StefanS, die Wassertemperatur in deinem Teich ist erstaunlich niedrig, aber wie du sagst, ist das Klima doch etwas anders als in Nizza.

"With every solution there are more problems"

Gruss
Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Dez. 2004)

Hallo,

der letzte Satz im ersten Absatz muss heißen:

Ich musste ..... (leider ein Tippfehler)

dieser Satz bezieht sich auf die Überwinterung mit Blättern im Gewächshaus, also ohne Knolle. Die Pflanze hatte leider nicht eingezogen, so dass eine Überwinterung mit der Knollenmethode nicht geklappt hätte.
Mit kühleren Temp. meinte ich Temp. von ca. 16-18°C; das "kühl" also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

Ich hoffe, nun alle Unklarheiten beseitigt zu haben.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Dez. 2004)

Hallo,

endlich ist es mir gelungen wieder einige Bilder, in mein Album zu stellen. Was mich allerdings wundert ist, dass ich ein Bild  im Hochformat, obwohl die Pixelzahl stimmt, nicht senden kann und immer die Meldung bekomme die Datei sei zu gross. Könnte es daher kommen, dass die Höhe 800 Pix hat? Wenn ich es liegend eingäbe, würde es gehen.

Irgenwie lässt mich das Knollenthema nicht los, ganz habe ich noch nicht durchschaut, welchen Vorteil man durch das erzielen der Knollen hat, ausser, dass man weniger Platz zum Ueberwintern braucht und neue Pflanzen nachziehen kann, was ich ja nun im letzten jahr auch schon gemacht habe. 

Die Knöllchen mit den Pflänzchen obendrauf, die sich bei mir, neben der Hauptpflanze immer wieder gebildet hatten waren recht klein, etwa Haselnussgross. Meistens habe ich sie ignoriert, ich dachte, das sind halt so Seitensprosse, wie Kindel, wie bei meiner __ Calla.

Bei meiner einheimischen Seerose, schneide ich alle paar Jahre, wenn die Vegetationsspitze über den Topfrand wächst und die Wurzeln daneben herunterzuhängen beginnen, die vordersten 15cm ab, kürze die Wurzeln auf 5cm, und pflanze das Ganze in den alten Topf mit neuem Lehm-Sandgemich. Der ganze alte Teil wandert in den Kompost. Ich verjünge sie also immer wieder.

Bei den tropischen ist das Rhizom ja knollenförmig, bis jetzt habe ich den Eindruck die Knolle wird einfach grösser und dicker. Wird die dann irgendwann alt und stirbt ab? Oder immer schwächer und blühfaul? Wie alt wird denn so eine Knolle?

Du hast ja ziemlich viele __ tropische Seerosen und so wie ich auch in relativ kleinen Töpfen. Wie düngst du sie? Wo stellst du sie im Sommer hin?

Ich werde meine diesen Winter wieder in ihrem Mörtelkübel lassen, da jetzt alle vier Töpfe gemeinsam stehen, und ich ihn zusätzlich auf eine dicke Styroporplatte gestellt und mit Luftpolsterfolie umwickelt habe, lässt sich das Wasser recht gut mit den zwei Aquarienheizstäben auf gleichmässiger Temperatur halten.

Im Gewächshaus ist es sehr hell, aber jetzt im Winter wird es schon nach 16h recht finster und deshalb habe ich an eine Zusatzbeleuchtung gedacht, vielleicht wären sie dann im Frühjahr noch kräftiger und hätten nicht so eine lange Anlaufzeit, bis sie wieder blühen.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Lampen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,

der Vorteil in einer Knollenüberwinterung ist schlicht der, dass es bei dieser Methode fast keine Ausfälle gibt (ausgereifte Knollen vorausgesetzt).

Wenn die Pflanzen bei Dir aber bis jetzt mit Austrieb gut durch den Winter gekommen sind, kannst Du auch bei dieser Methode bleiben (mit höherem Ausfallrisiko). Letztendlich bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen, die für ihn günstigste Überwinterungsmethode zu verwenden.

Ich halte meine trop. Seerosen ausschließlich im Gewächshaus, dieses wird ganzjährig beheizt, da hier auch meine anderen trop. Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen kultiviert werden.

Das mit dem Licht ist bei uns wirklich ein Problem. Bis jetzt verzichte ich im Gewächhaus noch auf eine Zusatzbeleuchtung, für den nächsten Winter werde ich aber eine anbringen.

Ich tendiere für mich zu einer Natriumdampfleuchte (Feuchtraum geeignet), dieser Lampentyp zeichnet sich durch eine sehr hohe Lichtausbeute aus und wird auch in Gärtnereien zur Zusatzbeleuchtung eingesetzt. Ein befreundeter Wasserpflanzengärtner verwendet in seinem Betrieb ausschließlich freuchtraumgeeignete Leuchtstoffröhren, die reichen für eine, wie bei ihm üblich, kalte Überwinterung völlig aus. Allerdings wird alle 60-80cm eine Lampe benötigt, auch der Abstand der Lampe zur Pflanze darf dabei nicht zu groß sein.

Bei einer erfolgreichen Überwinterung mit Austrieb und wenn eine Zusatzbeleuchtung vorhanden ist, kannst Du die Vegetationszeit schon deutlich verlängern, da es dann möglich ist, schon im März die Wassertemp. auf 25°C zu erhöhen, wodurch die Pflanzen dann natürlich deutlich zu treiben beginnen, so dass bereits im Mai (Ende April) mit den ersten Knospen/Blüten zu rechnen ist. Bei mir hatten dieses Jahr die ersten Blüten anfang Mai geöffnet und das ohne Zusatzbeleuchtung (hat mich doch etwas verwundert). Als Dünger verwende ich bei den trop. Seerosen die bekannten Düngekegel aus dem Fachhandel, meine anderen Wasserpflanzen werden schlicht mit etwas Blaukorn gedüngt.
Beim düngen mit Blaukorn ist allerdings äußerste Vorsicht geboten, da hier die Gefahr einer Algenblüte und starkem Algenwachstum sehr hoch ist.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------

